# [gelöst]probleme mit aufs(?)

## Christian99

hallo, ich wollte eigentlich mal schauen, was powertop bei mir so anzeigt. dafür musste ich ein paar Kernel-acpi Optionen aktivieren (cpu freq uÄ) Seitdem geht mein aufs nicht mehr zu mounten:

```
                                                            

[  378.455298] BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 00000000000000f0                          

[  378.455303] IP: [<ffffffffa0c1680a>] au_test_loopback_overlap+0x4a/0x90 [aufs]                                 

[  378.455309] PGD b9723067 PUD a9fc0067 PMD 0                                                                    

[  378.455312] Oops: 0000 [#8] PREEMPT SMP                                                                        

[  378.455315] last sysfs file: /sys/devices/platform/it87.656/alarms                                             

[  378.455318] CPU 3                                                                                              

[  378.455322] Pid: 3904, comm: mount Tainted: P      D    2.6.33-zen1 #10 X48T-DQ6/X48T-DQ6                      

[  378.455324] RIP: 0010:[<ffffffffa0c1680a>]  [<ffffffffa0c1680a>] au_test_loopback_overlap+0x4a/0x90 [aufs]     

[  378.455328] RSP: 0018:ffff8800b785dc08  EFLAGS: 00010246                                                       

[  378.455330] RAX: 0000000000000000 RBX: ffff88012f7d73c0 RCX: 0000000000000001                                  

[  378.455332] RDX: ffff88012f7d7480 RSI: ffff88012ae97400 RDI: ffff8800b60f6c00                                  

[  378.455333] RBP: ffff88012f7d7480 R08: ffff8800b60f6c00 R09: ffff8800284015c0                                  

[  378.455335] R10: 0000000000000002 R11: 0000000000000000 R12: 0000000000000000                                  

[  378.455337] R13: ffff8800b579d780 R14: ffff8800bff17038 R15: 0000000000000000                                  

[  378.455339] FS:  00007f43d1c69730(0000) GS:ffff880028380000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

[  378.455340] CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

[  378.455342] CR2: 00000000000000f0 CR3: 00000000b63cd000 CR4: 00000000000006e0

[  378.455344] DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

[  378.455346] DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

[  378.455348] Process mount (pid: 3904, threadinfo ffff8800b785c000, task ffff8800bcb44860)

[  378.455349] Stack:

[  378.455350]  ffff8800b579d780 ffffffffa0bfe57c ffff8800bff17030 0000000000000001

[  378.455353] <0> 0000000000000000 ffff8800b785dd48 ffff8800b60f6c00 ffffffffa0c01b33

[  378.455356] <0> 0000000000000000 ffff8800b60f6c00 ffff88012f714a20 ffff88012f7c4028

[  378.455359] Call Trace:

[  378.455363]  [<ffffffffa0bfe57c>] ? au_br_add+0x1fc/0x880 [aufs]

[  378.455368]  [<ffffffffa0c01b33>] ? au_opts_mount+0x263/0x880 [aufs]

[  378.455371]  [<ffffffffa0c01283>] ? au_opt_udba+0x3f3/0x5d0 [aufs]

[  378.455375]  [<ffffffffa0c01987>] ? au_opts_mount+0xb7/0x880 [aufs]

[  378.455376]  [<ffffffffa0bfca83>] ? au_iget_locked+0x1d3/0x480 [aufs]

[  378.455376]  [<ffffffffa0bfc930>] ? au_iget_locked+0x80/0x480 [aufs]

[  378.455376]  [<ffffffff810b1b4b>] ? get_sb_nodev+0x8b/0xc0

[  378.455376]  [<ffffffffa0bfb862>] ? aufs_read_and_write_lock2+0x172/0x11c0 [aufs]

[  378.455376]  [<ffffffff810c9316>] ? alloc_vfsmnt+0x136/0x1a0

[  378.455376]  [<ffffffff810b07a8>] ? vfs_kern_mount+0x58/0x100

[  378.455376]  [<ffffffff810b08b3>] ? do_kern_mount+0x53/0x120

[  378.455376]  [<ffffffff810ca3fa>] ? do_mount+0x26a/0x8c0

[  378.455376]  [<ffffffff810c82e8>] ? copy_mount_options+0xe8/0x190

[  378.455376]  [<ffffffff810cab10>] ? sys_mount+0xc0/0xf0

[  378.455376]  [<ffffffff81002e6b>] ? system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

[  378.455376] Code: 89 c8 48 83 c4 08 c3 66 2e 0f 1f 84 00 00 00 00 00 48 8b 86 00 01 00 00 b9 01 00 00 00 48 8b 80 90 00 00 00 48 8b 80 68 02 00 00 <48> 8b 80 f0 00 00 00 48 8b 78 18 4c 39 87 90 00 00 00 74 c1 48

[  378.455376] RIP  [<ffffffffa0c1680a>] au_test_loopback_overlap+0x4a/0x90 [aufs]

[  378.455376]  RSP <ffff8800b785dc08>

[  378.455376] CR2: 00000000000000f0

[  378.455457] ---[ end trace 3573910ddba95ca0 ]---
```

kann damit jemand was anfangen? Bevor ich die acpi-sachen aktiviert habe gings wunderbar. Kann das wirklich irgendwie zusammenhängen?

Mein Kernel: 2.6.33-zen1

Schöne Grüße

ChristianLast edited by Christian99 on Wed Mar 24, 2010 4:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## AmonAmarth

versuch das ganze mal mit gentoo-sources, zen ist ein experimenteller patchsatz... wundert mich nicht das dort mal so dinger auftauchen

----------

## Christian99

ja, das zen experimentell ist, ist schon klar. hatte nur gedacht, dass vielleicht das problem wo anders her kommt und deswegen bekannt ist, oder das es einer der anderen zen-user kennt (ich bin ja erst über das Forum hier auf zen gestoßen). Aber da es mit dem letzten zen-kernel vor den neuen acpi-optionen ging, werd ich einfach den von vorher nehmen.

Schöne Grüße

Christian

EDIT: aufs nicht als modul, sondern in den kernel hat geholfen

----------

